# Depression - can I still adopt?



## Juby1 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
This is my first on this forum - my DH and I had our last round of IVF in June last year. Our application for adoption has just been accepted, following on from the initial visit by our SW and  the preparation workshop.

I had been feeling really positive, but have been sat at home tonight completing the medical questionairre and it asks lots of questions about mental health. I realised when completing the initial visit that I had not told the SW everything re my recent medical history.

In September 2008 I went to see my GP because I felt so helpless and depressed. It was in part the infertility, but also because of bullying at work and the loss of  a close family member. I was put on a low dose of anti depressants for six months. After that time I came off the drugs, having realised it was my job that was making me ill. I left work, got a new job and and all was well. Then in April 2010 I was struck down with a really nasty attack of shingles. Again I felt really depressed and the GP again prescribed anti depressants. This time I did not take them, and sure enough, as the shingles began to get better, so did my mood. I have not been on any further medication since. 

I am just really worried that the anti depressants I took in 2008 may mean I cannot move forward with the home study. I understand why the SW's need to be careful, but I feel like there is so much stigma still attached to mental health.  

The irony is that in my job I support parents with mental health problems!

Any comments / feedback would be really gratefully recieved!

xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i think you will be fine..it was a short course of anti D's and you managed to identify what it was that was getting you down and rectify the situation.
Many people here have been to the edge and back with IF and SW's are used to people having needed Anti D's, counselling etc to get them through the worst and be able to move on. I myself had a great deal of counselling. They just want to see that you are in touch with your own feelings and limitations and are able to seek help when needed.
I'm certain its nothing to get worried about  
kj x


----------



## Juby1 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you for your replies - you have both really helped to put my mind at rest. This proces is such a rollercoaster isn't it?!


When is it my turn - I hope you don't have to wait too much longer .. I can only imagine how excruciating it must be. Are they waiting on a match now?

J x


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

Judy - glad you had some good responses, and good luck with the process!

When is my turn - I know exactly whta you mean, we've been approved since september 2010 and no developments whatsoever since, I wonder if it'll ever happen, and that's my only chance to be a mummy 

Rivka x


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

If you are already approved, you can be put on the National Register is my understanding - after 3 months, do people know if that is right?

So it does not matter if there are no children in your local area.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

When Is My Turn - the waiting is just rubbish ...  I know exactly what you mean, I've also put my life on hold, and I agonise every time I need to make a decision about work/trip/anything in a few months time or later. Also I can't by now believe that we'll be matched in the end, I seem to think it'll never happen. Sorry I'm not being much help ... I try being busy - work, hobbies, doing things with DH and friends - it doesn't stop the waiting being a complete pain, but at least gives you something else to focus on. Hope your wait will not be too long!

The Spouses - Hope things work out for you too. We've been on the national register and had only one enquiry about us, but nothing came out of it yet. Hope you have more luck.

Rivka x


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

We are actually adopting from overseas so the National Register is not relevant to us - I'm just going by what other people have said.


----------

